# High note competition



## elliotmusic (8 mo ago)

Hosting a high note competition for Tennors, Mezzos and Sopranos. Prize money for each at the end. Thought it could be fun competitively and a bit silly  Message me on facebook or email [email protected] if interested.


----------



## pediatrie3emerotatio (8 mo ago)

Every sohyang performance but especially: arirang alone and lean on me. These two are the best vocal performances I've ever heard, life-changing experience
snaptube vidmate​


----------

